# Host Redirect od. DNS



## sterndi (30. Juni 2004)

Hi leute !

ich habe iene frage wie richte ich eine domain ein ? 
Im apache gibts irgendwo ein howto ich hab 0 know how wie sowas geht.


Ich möchte nur das halt die ip nicht mehr angezeigt wird sondern die url.

wie richtet man sowas ein ?

Besten dank in vorraus.

mfg chris


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Juni 2004)

-> DNS
 -> Apache-VHost

oder einen Anbieter beauftragen, der dir die Möglichkeiten aufzeigt und entsprechend einrichtet.

Sorry, beide angesprochenen Bereiche sind äußerst komplex und lassen sich nicht in 10 Minuten erklären.


----------



## sterndi (30. Juni 2004)

*thx*

danke habs schon geschaft


----------

